# Favorite tabletop rpg?



## CharlieDay (Nov 2, 2011)

I have played countless role playing games over the years and I was just wondering what everyone else's favorite rpg game is.  

As for my favorite, it is the 2nd edition warhammer fantasy roleplay.  I just absolutely love the random selection of over 100 starting careers that you could start your characters out as.  I also love the idea of insanity points and random hit locations during combat (which also means you could lose a limb, eye, etc) unlike d&d.  It is an overall extremely simple game and has a darker/more mature aspect that I cannot get enough of.  

So what are your thoughts on this game, or your favorite rpg?


----------



## Dreamhand (Nov 2, 2011)

I was always impressed by the depth and "texture" of the Warhammer games.  I never got into them but the art and presentation of it all was just stunning.

For me, the "best" table-top RPG was the Amber dice-less system.  To be honest, it wasn't the system so much as the dice-less aspect of the game.  If someone had a better fighting skill than you, then they won... unless you could role-play something to even the odds.  And that was the key to it all... we role-played intensely.  Without a lot of dice and rules to get in the way, the characters and stories that evolved were rich, detailed, and truly epic.

Granted, you had to game with good role-players whom you trusted, but if you had that... oh baby, you were rockin'!


----------



## SLTE (Nov 13, 2011)

I've only played Rifts, DnD 3.5 and Pathfinder, with a one-session dip into a Transformers RPG, and I have to go with Pathfinder. I don't RP as much as I'd probably like, though, so I've no doubt that there are better systems out there - I get real tired of being smoked by high-level monsters in one hit after a while.


----------



## Steerpike (Dec 5, 2011)

I'll go along with Warhammer FRP, second edition.

For d20-related games, I like Castles & Crusades, because it is about as simple and elegant as you can make that system.

I also like Chaosium's Call of Cthulhu ruleset.


----------



## Leuco (Dec 6, 2011)

Anyone else remember HeroQuest? I used to like that game. I heard that there's a free online version available, but I haven't tried it.

I know it may not be related, but another board game I used to like was the Uncanny X-Men Alert Adventure Game. It was a lot like an RPG. One of these days I'm going to learn how to make a PC version of the game.

One of these days...


----------



## Leif GS Notae (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm still one of those guys who holds onto the OGL systems if I can. The universal plug and play with tweaks and adjustments made for an interesting set up and system. Of course, I love me some Pathfinder too.

Never got into the diceless stuff, I glance at it for the fluff but the crunch never appealed to me.


----------



## Fnord (Dec 13, 2011)

Just good ol' D&D.  I liked the White Wolf system a lot back in the day too.


----------



## BeenCreatedToCreate (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm reading this thinking, "Rocket propelled grenade? On a table? Wait... OH!" Ah, the slower ones in life.  Perhaps I have read too many military books...


----------



## glanmartin62 (Dec 16, 2011)

I used to like was the Uncanny X-Men Alert Adventure Game.
it wasn't the system so much as the dice-less aspect of the game.


----------



## Joanna (Dec 18, 2011)

My favourite used to be World of Darkness, for it's focus on storytelling. But recently I've been playing a home-brew play-whatever-you-want system that my sister and her friends have been developing for over 7 years. What I like most about it is that you can come up with the most outrageous characters both in terms of race and behaviour or motives, and as long as you can make it believable everything is allowed. It's also at a stage that there is enough of the world and the world's history established that you have something to hook into, but plenty of blanks spots on the map to fill with your own races and ideas. 

My novel is actually set in that world  as it was inspired by my current game character - it's going to be her story up to the point we're playing now.


----------



## Arkius (Jan 31, 2012)

I have only played DnD (not counting mtg) and I only played with a price of paper a pen and a dm with a d20. It's pretty simple if you do it that wat


----------



## Needamedic (Feb 1, 2012)

Old school D&D and 2E AD&D. Forgotten Realms and Greyhawk.


----------



## Alex Croyle (Apr 19, 2012)

Any game my brother Dms is generally amazing. I've played with a lot of different Dms, but it doesn't matter if its star wars, or D&D. We play loose though and add a lot of custom content. The game setting pales in comparison to the importance of a good dm. If they are flexible and have a quick wit your going to have a great time

WIIIITH that being said, D&D can get very tedious in the higher levels, combat bogs down as your rolling 7 attack rolls and then 6 dice per attack.


----------



## Shockley (Apr 19, 2012)

D&D, 3.5. Usually Forgotten Realms or a world I make up.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Apr 28, 2012)

Warhammer 40K. Hands down; no contest. My first army were Tyranids (always lost to my friend who played Tau lol) but then moved onto Space Marines. I made my own Chapter called the Ferrugothian Knights and were a successor chapter from the Iron Hands Legion. I was about to move onto playing as Iron Warriors but then decided that it was just too expensive.

So now I just read the novels and look at all the amazing artwork. I'm rereading Fulgrim right now, amazing story.


----------



## Hans (Apr 28, 2012)

In my experience it is much more important who you play with and who is the game master than what rule system is used.
Lately I have played some D&D but are not very proud of it. I feel to limited there. Again that might be for a big part due to the game master.

I sometimes try to outline my story characters using the GURPS system. With very limited success. At the latest when it comes to the magic system everything brakes down. (For good reason. I don't need game balancing in my stories.) Most characters do not even come to that before becoming  unrecognizable.


----------



## AlexanderKira (Apr 28, 2012)

Wraith: The Oblivion..touches your raw emotion.


----------



## Steerpike (Apr 28, 2012)

Androxine Vortex said:


> Warhammer 40K. Hands down; no contest.



I've never played the tabletop minis games, but I do like the pen and paper RPGs (Dark Heresy, Rogue Trader, and Deathwatch). The Warhammer Fantasy RPG is also cool.


----------



## Justme (Apr 28, 2012)

It really depends on my mood. I've played just about every game I've came across, but the one I can easily say was the most intricate was a game called Aftermath. it was a post holocaust game That you had control over the age of the character. You had points, based on your age. The older you were, the more points you had to buy skills, which were extremely extravagant. The younger you were, the better chance you had to have a mutation, which were as diverse as the skills. 

Aftermath! - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

you had the ordinary post holocaust fare of different types of armor and weaponry, but the damage and penetration factors were explicit to the round fired, the jacket and wither it was a magnum shell or not. The rest of the game was fairly detailed as well, but the ammo configurations were phenomenal.

There was also a game called The Marrow Project, that was fairly good itself

The Morrow Project - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Androxine Vortex (May 1, 2012)

This is a really good video
Vin Diesel on Dungeons and Dragons - YouTube


----------



## ALB2012 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hmm tricky question.

I would say warhammer is very good. Had years of fun with that game. Hit locations were fun and the critical failure/success was amusing. Characters head is cleaved from his body and rolls d6 yards

I liked Earthdawn as well.

I wasnt keen on amber.

We played Dragon age as an online game last year. I have to say I bought the box set and thought it was not great. It was an exercise in how to get the PCs killed very fast.

Non fantasy-Shadowrun, Traveller, WOrld of Darkness( Vampire- Old rules) Old rules Starwars.


----------



## ALB2012 (Jun 7, 2012)

Joanna said:


> My favourite used to be World of Darkness, for it's focus on storytelling. But recently I've been playing a home-brew play-whatever-you-want system that my sister and her friends have been developing for over 7 years. What I like most about it is that you can come up with the most outrageous characters both in terms of race and behaviour or motives, and as long as you can make it believable everything is allowed. It's also at a stage that there is enough of the world and the world's history established that you have something to hook into, but plenty of blanks spots on the map to fill with your own races and ideas.
> 
> My novel is actually set in that world  as it was inspired by my current game character - it's going to be her story up to the point we're playing now.



Funny you should say that. I ran WoD for a while for a couple of friends. I had a GMs character who was a character of my own creation in that he was not a vampire, mage, garou he was something new. I also had a Gms chararcter who worked for another organisation and I considered turning her adventures into a book.

I liked the rule system but combat wasnt great but you could get the most outragoeuely over powered characters.

I think if you ignored some of the sillier rules it was fine I prefered runing the games to playing them but that is because I am evil


----------



## ALB2012 (Jun 7, 2012)

Did any one ever play Whispering Vault or Immortal? They were.... weird


----------



## Feo Takahari (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm still partial to Don't Rest Your Head, although I only played a few sessions of it online. (I was playing as a guy who was initially motivated by the disappearance of the girl he was in love with, and another player chose to play as the girl in question. We had a lot of fun, and I started to develop a crush on her for real. Then one night, she left a message saying she'd see everyone in the morning, and then she never posted again.)


----------



## robertbevan (Jul 1, 2012)

d&d 3.5. it was fun a decade ago. and it's fun again as a drunk adult.


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 1, 2012)

3.X and Pathfinder are too weighty for my preferences. They're fun enough, but if I can get a rules-light system that lets me do all the same things, I'm happy.


----------



## Saigonnus (Jul 1, 2012)

CharlieDay said:


> I also love the idea of insanity points and random hit locations during combat (which also means you could lose a limb, eye, etc) unlike d&d.



I don't know about the rest of you, but I used the D&D books simply as a guideline of things that were possible, not the end-all, be-all of the rules for the game (I always hated playing with rules lawyers and rarely did for long). I created my own system for critical hits that did include losing fingers/toes/eyes/ears not to mention the ordinary hand/arm etc. My game was definitely more advanced than the rule books. I played BEFORE TSR was bought out by Wizards of the Coast and completely screwed up everything I loved about the game (they made it seem like I was playing an advanced version of Magic; the Gathering. NOT something I found enjoyable in the slightest.

I also played a smidge of battletech with some friends and more of Shadowrun; I really enjoyed the dark urban fantasy/dystopic setting of the game; but truth be told it was a bit limited in many ways and I had to change that game also to make it more enjoyable for me. I also never really liked the use of JUST a D6 for everything.


----------



## ShortHair (Jul 3, 2012)

I have to go with RoleMaster from Iron Crown Enterprises. They had the first _Lord of the Rings_ franchise, but I had a campaign set in a fairly gritty Arthurian England. The system gets as deep as you want to go, for instance, players can get experience for traveling to places they've never been, even if they don't kill anything. With the combat system you could target a specific body part, which meant you could lose body parts.

Honorable mention goes to _Wraith: The Oblivion,_ but only because I've never played it. I have all the books, but never found people I trusted enough to share the experience.

And a shout out to West End Games, always a blast to play something of theirs: _Paranoia, Junta, Ghostbusters...._


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 3, 2012)

I liked _Paranoia_ well enough. Never tried the others. I've wanted to try RoleMaster. Some time in the next couple of months I may try the Dungeon Crawl Classics RPG.


----------



## thedarknessrising (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh come on! Favorite RPG? Dungeons and Dragons, 4th edition. This game has inspired many a story from me!


----------



## Steerpike (Sep 13, 2012)

4e! Worst edition of D&D ever made. Let the edition wars commence! :Biggrin:


----------



## thedarknessrising (Sep 13, 2012)

Hey! give me a break! I'm 16. It's the only edition of D&D Barnes and Noble had. Besides, I'm part of the D&D forums. i know what other players feel about D&D 4e.


----------



## Steerpike (Sep 13, 2012)

thedarknessrising said:


> Hey! give me a break! I'm 16. It's the only edition of D&D Barnes and Noble had. Besides, I'm part of the D&D forums. i know what other players feel about D&D 4e.



I'm just messin' with you. It's true, I'm not a 4e fan, but I have friends who like it and I have nothing against anyone enjoying any version of the game 

I like the second edition of Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay, personally, because it is nice and dangerous. For d20 games, I like rules-light stuff like Castles & Crusades.  Apparently D&D Next is supposed to appeal to everyone no matter what edition they like, so that should be cool.


----------



## thedarknessrising (Sep 13, 2012)

Really? I heard 5th edition is going to be the worst. I have no intention of buying it.


----------



## Steerpike (Sep 13, 2012)

thedarknessrising said:


> Really? I heard 5th edition is going to be the worst. I have no intention of buying it.



It might be, for the very reason that they are going to try to please people who like all edition. I suspect I'll like 5e better than 4e, because it will have some of the elements I prefer from earlier games. But it will probably make more sense to just keep playing the earlier games.

13th Age is probably where a lot of 4e fans are going to end up if they don't just keep playing 4e or jump to 5e.


----------



## thedarknessrising (Sep 14, 2012)

But they're saying D&D Next will basically just be Retro D&D. If I really wanted that, I would purchase the original editions.


----------



## Steerpike (Sep 14, 2012)

It won't just be retro.  They're pulling in 4e elements.  You can't really believe what is on the 4e boards,  they seem a bit unreasonable about 5e. The play test materials have been mostly for a base system to build around.  My concern is that it will just be a mess that pleases no one because they are trying to please everyone. I guess we'll see.  I've played every edition so I'm sure I'll give this one a try.


----------



## Zenke (Sep 14, 2012)

I've played a good bit of 3.5 D&D, and almost played 4e. I've never heard of tabletop games other than D&D, but then i discovered warhammer 40k Deathwatch, and i fell in love, possibly because you get to play as the most bad ass thing the imperium has to offer. Space marines are insane. The first time we played, I ended up eating a tau pilot and stealing one of their battleships, i think it was a mantra. I then used it to decimate everything in the tau base. Slightly over the top but it was epic none the less. And that is why I love Deathwatch.


----------



## Steerpike (Sep 14, 2012)

All of the Warhammer stuff is great. The 40K RPGs, from Dark Heresy through Rogue Trader and Death Watch. If you like that style, you may like Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay better than D&D (I recommend going with the second edition; I think PDFs are coming out if they aren't already out). It has the deadliness and dangerous magic typical of the Warhammer universe.


----------



## Zenke (Sep 14, 2012)

I'll look into them. I am getting bored of D&D sadly, so this might be a good replacement. It'll be a while before my rpg group is back together, but I'll mention it to them.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Sep 15, 2012)

Tales from the Floating Vagabond.


----------



## CupofJoe (Sep 15, 2012)

Call of Cuthulu in different flavours – but you need a really good DM to make it scary. I like the problem that the more insane you are then the better you are at the adventure but less useful you are at not getting arrested or sectioned... and you usually get to blow up a building.


 Cyberpunk – the first attempt I saw at a modern role-play. You could play a Rock star and my character managed to start a riot and stormed the villain's corporate HQ. Still got that play-list somewhere...


 Never really fallen for D&D and gave up on GW stuff when it started costing so very very much [That will be Â£65 for the rule book, and Â£30 for the players guide and Â£20 for the creature guide, Â£25 for the adventure...]


 For a table game – a home brew Spacehulk which had Eldar, Orks, Squats, DALEKS, Cybermen, Colonial Marines, Aliens, Predators – you get the idea... if the death count isn't in the hundreds then you aint trying!!!


----------



## JadedSidhe (Sep 15, 2012)

I was a die-hard 2nd Edition Vampire: the Masquerade and Werewolf: the Apocalypse player and Storyteller. When they came out with 3rd Edition, I wasn't as thrilled with it. I stopped playing when they ended the 'old WOD' and launched their new, improved, recanned WOD.


----------



## Fargoer (Oct 2, 2012)

I still remember the laughs we got off the critical hit table of the old MERP (Middle-Earth Roleplaying Game). Even though the game system itself was somewhat flawed, we had some good times with that. Of the more recent ones I'd say Praedor and Stalker by Burger Games, and GURPS by Steve Jackson.


----------



## Weaver (Oct 13, 2012)

Dreamhand said:


> For me, the "best" table-top RPG was the Amber dice-less system.  To be honest, it wasn't the system so much as the dice-less aspect of the game.  If someone had a better fighting skill than you, then they won... unless you could role-play something to even the odds.  And that was the key to it all... we role-played intensely.  Without a lot of dice and rules to get in the way, the characters and stories that evolved were rich, detailed, and truly epic.
> 
> Granted, you had to game with good role-players whom you trusted, but if you had that... oh baby, you were rockin'!




Gaming without crunchy numbers to get in the way...!  Are you _trying _to make an old man get all nostalgic and teary-eyed and stuff?

I have very good memories of a few _Amber DRPG _campaigns... Alas, if the players aren't accustomed to RPing without dice telling them what to do at every turn, or worse yet, won't have their characters take _any_ action without the GM shoving them in one direction or another because the players themselves are such _lumps_ - then you've got a problem.  (I had a bad experience as GM recently.  It was with a different system, because I knew better than to go diceless with those guys, but nevertheless...)

There are some possible drawbacks to the 'if you describe/RP your actions better, you win' guideline, but I'm all for it nevertheless.  (There you have it, the One True Example - if I may be permitted an obscure but relevant pun - of when writers really are better gamers.  *g*)

For most gaming, I like _GURPS_.  I like to have a skills list, for one thing.  Most gamers, in my experience, don't know how to craft a character background in _description_ that explains their skills set(s) and where those came from.  _GURPS_, because it uses dice, also gives the players some reassurance that there _are_ rules and that the whole thing isn't merely GM's whim, and it gives the GM some backup if he/she has to put their foot down when a player tries to claim omni-competence "'cause my character's dad is Brand and he taught me everything he knows."  (That was the _entirety_ of one person's character background when he tried to join one of my old Amber campaigns.)  _GURPS_ isn't perfect - no game system is perfect - but it is nicely customizable and doesn't have_ too many _weird assumptions about how things _must_ work in imaginary settings... as long as you don't take the tech level table too seriously.  

I never could get into _D&D_.  Possibly because the whole THAC0 thing made no sense whatsoever to me.  (It isn't _harder to hit _someone in plate metal armor than it is to hit someone in leather - a lot easier, in fact, all else being equal - it's just that the plate metal tends to absorb more of the damage that does land.  And for that matter, why does any _armor_ whatsoever, even a leather jerkin, prevent a magic-user from casting, but the same leather jerkin worn as _clothing_ doesn't?  If it's because armor is supposed to be an encumberance that interferes with the gestures used in casting, what abotu those long flared sleeves on the cliche wizard's robe?  I've worn armor, and I've worn medieval clothing with long flared sleeves, and trust me, the long sleeves interfere more with arm movement than any armor... Okay, tangent rant done now.)  And because the _D&D_ games that I played in were run as pure orc-bashes with the "characters" being _nothing_ beyond a bunch of stats on a piece of paper: some players didn't even bother to slap a name at the top of the character sheet.  As someone who got into RPGs because they're another form of storytelling, I found this not only boring but also a bit offensive.

I played _Rifts_ once, and liked it.  Out of 9 PCs, only 2 were local to the _Rifts_ setting, which was a lot of fun.  (This is another 'don't try it with people you don't know and trust to be good RPers' thing.)  My own character was someone who has, before and since, been a major character in a lot of my fiction.  (And yes, this means that he _wasn't_ one of the two _Rifts_-setting-derived characters.)  And _no_ Glitter Boys or whatever, which I have since been told made that campaign _very_ unusual.


----------



## 071095se (Oct 14, 2012)

I would have to say Warhammer fantasy is my favourite. Mainly because of the quality of the miniatures, and the vividness of the world that citadel has created, that they are constantly expanding upon making it dynamic and exciting.


----------



## Steerpike (Oct 14, 2012)

The rule system is just a tool. You can run a great game with most any of them.


----------



## jrcarney52 (Oct 14, 2012)

Yeah! Old School Renaissance all the way! I'm totally a fan of Greyhawk and D&D 1st edition. I also like 2nd edition and Forgotten Realms. 

Have you ever read Gary Gygax's "Gord the Rogue" novels? They're set in Greyhawk and totally evoke that old school, late-70s D&D feeling. Not the best novelistic technique, but the stories are great--rich, convoluted, D&D narratives with a lot of dungeon delving and and absurd encounters with monsters.


----------



## Shadow Fox (Oct 28, 2012)

Personally I've played D&D 3.0, 3.5, and gave 4e and very concerted effort of liking until I stumbled into Pathfinder, which in my mind is what D&D 4e should have been, and delivered in what it promised. I personally still play pathfinder, but I understand that 4e is a lot easier for those new to pen and paper RPGs. I've also played old rules WOD, I tried GURPS (and failed due to it just taking too long to get started), I've played BESM, and I've done no-rules role play. 

As it stands I favor Pathfinder above all others simply because, while it has the convenient structure of 3.5 D&D, it isn't weighed down by it and if you use the rules right, you can simulate a multitude of experiences that may not necessarily be stated in the rules but with which the rules can be tweaked without much effort to accomplish it. 

The best part is that the Pathfinder setting is all about choices, and that I gives a lot of freedom to the players as well as, or more greatly to the DM, allowing for such a large variety of variation to come forth, for example, I've made all told about 56 different campaign worlds using the setting, most of them I simply have on hold for future campaigns that I made on a whim. Because of this, I feel that the guidelines and tool kits provide resources in order to put your story into focus and allow you to tell a story in an interactive manner, rather than being something that stymies creativity and storytelling, but then again, this is my opinion.


----------



## Steerpike (Oct 28, 2012)

I don't like 4e at all. I like Pathfinder, but I think it is too rules-heavy. For d20 system games, check out Castles and Crusades. You can do anything in it that you can do in Pathfinder or D&D 3.X, but with a fast, light-weight rules system. It's really pretty cool.

You can even play in Golarion (the Pathfinder setting), and I've run Pathfinder published adventures in Castles and Crusades with ease. I've also run D&D 1e, 2e, and 3e adventures in it.


----------



## Wanara009 (Nov 2, 2012)

Eclipse Phase all the way!!!!


----------



## thedarknessrising (Nov 11, 2012)

I think some of us should get together and play some of these. THAT would be so much fun.


----------



## Barsook (Nov 11, 2012)

Traveller because of the character gen and storytelling is all up to the DM and the players.


----------



## Mountain Bard (Jan 1, 2013)

My friends and I mainly played D&D 2nd Edition but we were very flexable when it came to rules and such.  I guess you could say they were more like guidelines.   We even found an old copy of 1st Edition Players Handbook and incorperated some of it into our D&D sessions.  We played a lot of Greyhawk and Dark Sun w/ a little bit of Forgotten Realms and Ravenloft thrown in.  We somehow got around Dragonlance.  I think I still have a couple old Dark Sun adventures in my closet.

I also still have my old HeroQuest game w/ some of the expansion sets.  I've been pondering if I should attempt to sell it or not.  My wife seems to think that our kids may get use out of it some day.


----------



## Steerpike (Jan 1, 2013)

Mountain Bard said:


> My friends and I mainly played D&D 2nd Edition but we were very flexable when it came to rules and such.  I guess you could say they were more like guidelines.   We even found an old copy of 1st Edition Players Handbook and incorperated some of it into our D&D sessions.  We played a lot of Greyhawk and Dark Sun w/ a little bit of Forgotten Realms and Ravenloft thrown in.  We somehow got around Dragonlance.  I think I still have a couple old Dark Sun adventures in my closet.
> 
> I also still have my old HeroQuest game w/ some of the expansion sets.  I've been pondering if I should attempt to sell it or not.  My wife seems to think that our kids may get use out of it some day.



We're playing a Castles & Crusades game in the Dragon's Egg subforum. It is an OGL/d20 game, but heavily inspired by 1e and a bit of 2e D&D. Some of the 1e people have even worked with this company. It's a nice system because the rules are lightweight, and you can use 1e/2e and 3e stuff almost right out of the box. Even Pathfinder stuff. Just make a few adjustments on the fly.


----------



## The Writer's Realms (Jan 2, 2013)

I have a ton of experience playing D&D 3.5e, so I guess that would be my favorite. I've also played 4e, but what I really want to play is Legends of the 5 Rings. It seems like an awesome system, I just haven't found the people to play yet.


----------



## ALB2012 (Jan 2, 2013)

We played Earthdawn and Shadowrun quite a bit and I used to run Warhammer, Starwars and Vampire. I co ran Dragon age as well. Unfortunately all my RPG mates decided to do grown up things like have kids so don't do much these days.


----------



## ThomasCardin (Mar 23, 2013)

I am a dungeons and dragons player and DM. My friends and I started playing in the late '70's...making many of our own rules to support the ways we enjoyed playing. We did not go past 2nd edition, and only used some of the new rules, prefering to stick with a more free form game that allowed us to roleplay what we wanted to roleplay and not reduce EVERYTHING our characters could do to a table in a rule book.

We are all worldbuilders as well as players and had no trouble creating rules of thumb which governed our in-character actions with a simple roll of the dice <if it were even required>.

I have played some 3rd edition and 4th and they are just way too wargamming structured, with finite rules that detailed your characters limited actions...if your DM wasn't ready for your rogue to duck under his opponents guard and do some creative dagger work, it just wasn't going to happen <or he would throw the threat of an attack of opportunity at you which would reduce your ability to rollplay combat to exactly nil)

I also have played WoW and Everquest and Everquest 2...all quite obsessively. When I finally got tired of facing off against human greed and selfishness at every turn I quit them.


----------

